# inductive proximity sensor



## zaghalilo (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحتو كنت محتاج مساعدتكم انا عندي inductive proximity sensor ومش عارف اشغله نوعه npn وبيشتغل عند 24 فولت وشكرا


----------



## zaghalilo (19 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعده بسرعه


----------



## ksmksam (20 مايو 2010)

ممكن تحط صورة وكمان اذا عندك Data sheet او اي معلومة عنه وانا جاهز اساعدك
و اين راح تستخدمه
[email protected]


----------



## almohandess (8 يونيو 2011)

لابد ان تقوم بوضع الداتا شيت حتى يمكننا مساعدتك وشكرا


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------

